# Excel-Moving to next cell using VBA



## Anupam

Range("A2").end(xldown)

If I want to move to next cell, what statement i have to write.
want the next cell in downwards directions as using Range("A2").end(xldown).next.select takes me towards right direction


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome. Let me move you to business applications for better assistance.


----------



## Rollin_Again

Code:


Range("A2").End(xlDown).Offset(1, 0).Select

*or* 


Code:


Range("A" & Cells(Rows.Count, "A").End(xlUp).Row + 1).Select

Rollin


----------



## Zack Barresse

Hi,

Also, if you're wanting to find the last row with data in it, then move one down, starting from A2 will fail if you have holes in your data. If that be the case, it's always better to start from the bottom and work your way up. Maybe ...



Code:


Range("A65536").End(xlUp).Offset(1).Select


----------

